# dxgkrnl.sys causing high CPU load



## DocShady (Aug 7, 2010)

So I installed windows 7 (64bit) several days ago along with upgrading the ram to 4gig. All was well. Installed all available updates. Installed my normal programs, winamp, AVG, steam, etc. I also play world of warcraft. Installed that, played for a while, noticed that the performance is not as good as it was on Windows XP with only 2 gig of ram. 

Checked task manager, CPU is 50-80% constantly. 
Checked the Resource Monitor, its showing the load is caused by something called "System interrupts" 

From the research I did, I was able to run some diagnostics that indicates that dxgkrnl.sys is the culprit. 










I updated all drivers, video, both sound devices (I have a creative sound card and a creative USP headset), but no result 

I did a system restore back to the very first available restore point that windows created and the issue was gone. I installed my programs again, one by one, keeping an eye on CPU usage, all was fine. 

I spiked somewhere after I installed Games for windows live, but not when it was installed. Uninstalling GFWL did not fix the issue. 

I've clean booted windows, same issue. dxgkrnl.sys is a DirectX Graphics Kernel driver file. Any ideas? I'm stumped here.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for doing all that research - makes things easier for us.

Essentially, if updating the drivers of your video card and other multimedia devices didn't fix it then there is a high possibility of one of them being faulty.

Remove both your sound devices, and any other non-essential hardware items and see if it fixes it.

If you wish, run the http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21...-posting-instructions-452654.html#post2545708 which collect system information so I can see if there are any other possible software causes.


----------



## DocShady (Aug 7, 2010)

reventon, thats for the suggestion.

I removed my sound card anhd the USB headset. I also removed my TV Tuner as it is not compatible with Windows 7. I still have the same issue.

I have 3 Sata HDD's as well. I disconnected 2 of them with the same result.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

DocShady said:


> I also removed my TV Tuner as it is not compatible with Windows 7. I still have the same issue


I read the first bit and thought "that TV Tuner will be it!" then read the rest and was subsequently disappointed.

I don't suppose you have another graphics card you could swap in for testing purposes? Borrow one from a friend if need be.


----------



## DocShady (Aug 7, 2010)

I wish I did, but I don't have access to another video card.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok, in that case try taking out the 2GB of RAM you installed when you did the upgrade to 7. It's worth a try.


----------



## DocShady (Aug 7, 2010)

I removed the ram and reinstalled the 2 gigs of ram I replaced several days ago. Same issue.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Make sure you have the latest DirectX Runtime installed - http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-DB71-4C1B-BC6A-9B6652CD92A3&displaylang=en


----------



## DocShady (Aug 7, 2010)

I downloaded and installed the DirectX End-User Runtime as per your instructions. I was about to do a moonwalk as the system interrupts were way down, but then they started to climb again and were back at normal levels in about 20 seconds.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Last thing to check before getting the graphics card replaced.

Go to START -> type *msinfo32* press enter -> File -> Save -> save to desktop -> zip and attach to your next post.

That will tell me what drivers/programs are running and if there is anything that could be interfering.


----------



## DocShady (Aug 7, 2010)

Hope this helps!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

You appear to have this program running

```
[font=lucida console]
nvscpapisvr.exe	c:\program files (x86)\nvidia corporation\3d vision\nvscpapisvr.exe
[/font]
```
It is used for NVIDIA's 3D capabilities, it could be part of the problem here. When the problems are occuring, go into Task Manager -> Processes (remember to show processes from all users) and kill that process.

If that doesn't fix it, kill the other NVIDIA process (nvxdsync.exe) as well and see if that has an effect.


----------



## DocShady (Aug 7, 2010)

I closed anything Nvidia and am still having the same issue.

I remember when I first installed windows, the default graphic driver included with the OS ran everything. I was able to game without issue even before I went to my video card website and downloaded the latest drivers.

I'm gonna try completely uninstalling my video card drivers and see if this same issue happens with with the default driver.


----------



## DocShady (Aug 7, 2010)

Update on the above post...

I uninstalled the old drivers for my video card and used Drive sweeper to completely remove the remaining files. After the reboot, the CPU usage is at normal levels.

This is not a fix as I'm not even working on the default OS driver at the point and my second monitor has been disabled because of this, but its progress.

I used to use the drivers offered by my manufacturers site but I'm gonna try the drivers directly from nvidias site to see if they make a difference.

I'll keep you up to date


----------



## DocShady (Aug 7, 2010)

Installed Nvidias drivers and the problem is back, same as before.

I'm think its more of a driver issue then a video card issue.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok, in that case... 

- Remove the current driver again with Driver Sweeper.

- Try out the following drivers, they are the compatible driver releases for your system in order, with the latest at the top. Make sure to remove the current one with Driver Sweeper each time before changing.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-260.99-whql-driver.html

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-260.89-whql-driver.html

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-258.96-whql-driver.html

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-257.21-whql-driver.html

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7_winvista_64bit_197.45_whql.html

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7_winvista_64bit_197.13_whql.html

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7_winvista_64bit_196.21_whql.html

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7_winvista_64bit_195.62_whql.html


----------



## DocShady (Aug 7, 2010)

I went down through the list and tried each driver but with the same result.

- Removed driver with Drive Sweeper
- Rebooted Computer
- Verified CPU usage was normal 
- Installed new driver
- Rebooted
- Verified CPU usage was back in the 50-80% range

Maybe we're looking at this wrong. I could be wrong but dxgkrnl.sys is not a file associated with the Nvidia drivers. I thought it was a system file associated with DirectX.


----------



## DocShady (Aug 7, 2010)

Shameless bump 

Still can't figure this one out. Not for lack of research, thats for sure.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

See if removing AVG helps. They are having big troubles with updated drivers, just like they did in late 2009 -

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f104/avg-update-causes-windows-64-bit-vista-7-bsod-535078.html

AVG Removal - http://jcgriff2.com/A-V_Removal_Tools/AVG_Removal.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## DocShady (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion jcgriff2

I followed your instructions as per the above link but am still getting the same issue.


----------



## DocShady (Aug 7, 2010)

I formatted and installed Windows 7 home premium (64bit). Things were good at first but the issue came back.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## DocShady (Aug 7, 2010)

I did a restore back to a point before I installed 2 critical updates from windows update and I'm working fine again. It seems the issue has to do with these update.

I just checked and windows has 3 updates available. One was a printer driver, the other was a silverlight update. I installed both, one at a time, no effect.

The third update is the following...



> Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 on Windows XP, Windows Server 2003, Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows Server 2008, Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems (KB2160841)
> 
> Download size: 3.6 MB
> 
> ...


This would seem to be the culprit to all my problems. I'm not sure how its effecting the dxgkrnl.sys file though. Any ideas on what I could do here?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

DocShady said:


> Maybe we're looking at this wrong. I could be wrong but dxgkrnl.sys is not a file associated with the Nvidia drivers. I thought it was a system file associated with DirectX.


You're right -- *dxgkrnl.sys* = Microsoft DirectX Graphics Kernel

See if DirectX Kernel Diagnostics picks anything up - 
START | type *dxdiag* | bottom-center "64-bit.." | Save as text file

Attach to next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## DocShady (Aug 7, 2010)

I've attached the DXdiag file to this post. Do you think it could be related to the Microsoft .NET Framework 4 update I mentioned in the above post? Thats where my problem seems to be.


----------



## DocShady (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm starting to get lost at this point.

My computer seemed to be running fine. I rebooted, the problem comes back. I did a system restore back to 2 days ago when several updates were installed, rebooted, system is fine again.

I install my printer driver via windows update and also install a silverlight update via that method. I leave out the .Net 4 update (as mentioned above), same issue. The system interrupts go through the roof again. Any advice?


----------



## DocShady (Aug 7, 2010)

Not sure it really matters at this point but I want to keep this thread up to date just in case another user has a similar problem.

I don't want to say I've fixed the issue because I haven't, not fully.

What I have found is that it is being effected by my printer driver. I have an old HP Laserjet 6P. It works like a top and I've had it for almost 10 years. Infact I dig this printer so much that I installed a PCI-e parallel controller card so I could keep using it. When I install the printer driver, the CPU goes nuts, uninstall it, its fine.

Now the $64,000 question is this: How in the holy blue blazes does the printer driver effect the dxgkrnl.sys file and drive the CPU load through the roof?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

DocShady said:


> Now the $64,000 question is this: How in the holy blue blazes does the printer driver effect the dxgkrnl.sys file and drive the CPU load through the roof?


Well, I am glad you found the problem because I was right out of ideas.

As for the $64,000 question, my theory is that the problem lies with the "PCI-e parallel controller card", as your graphics card uses a PCI-E interface too.

There could be some 'crossed traffic' slowing things down - I don't know if that is possible, but from your problem it sure sounds like it.

Please stand-by, I will see if anyone knows of a fix now that we know what the problem is.


----------



## DocShady (Aug 7, 2010)

> my theory is that the problem lies with the "PCI-e parallel controller card", as your graphics card uses a PCI-E interface too.


Hey Reventon! Very interesting. I never would have thought of that.

If it helps, this is the controller card I have...

http://it.us.syba.com/product/43/15/SD-PEX-NM1P/index.html


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi,

Here's your motherboard:

















What slot do you have the Parallel PCI-E card in at the moment? One of the two marked *25* ?

If so, then swap it to the other one.

Also - which slot do you have your graphics card installed in? 

Do you have any other PCI-E cards that you use?


----------

